# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Getting Close With Deca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## NO LIMITS

If you are experiencing joint pain and want to run some deca to help out, how close to the joints can you inject? The joints I am talking about are the knees.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## FranKieC

I really don't think it matters where you inject but if you want shoot in ya quads

----------


## Jucinator2

You dont injct by your joints , put it in your glute and it will get to your joints.

----------

